# My psychologist wants me to stop taking medication.. good idea or not?



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey all,

I finally went to see a psychologist for my social anxiety problem. He specializes in social anxiety and uses CBT. I really think he can help me.

The only problem is that he wants me to stop taking medication. The worst symptom of social anxiety for me is blushing and medication takes care of that.

If I stop the medication I will go back to blushing multiple times a day and I hate that but he tells me that's the only way to cure me.

What do you think?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

If blushing is the only reason for this medication then I actually agree with him. 

Blushing really isn't that big a deal anyway. It was, for me, until I started making dumb jokes about it and laughing. So I blush whenever the wind changes the right way, so what...
I blushed writing this message, this damn reflex. :lol


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

Your psychologist is full of ****. Research has shown that the combination of therapy and medications can be more effective than either one on its own.

If it mostly helps you with blushing (and other physical symptoms), and not so much the mental symptoms (doubt, anxiety etc), there's no reason to stop using them.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> If blushing is the only reason for this medication then I actually agree with him.
> 
> Blushing really isn't that big a deal anyway. It was, for me, until I started making dumb jokes about it and laughing. So I blush whenever the wind changes the right way, so what...
> I blushed writing this message, this damn reflex. :lol


Haha you have a great attitude. I wish I could think the same way as you.


Edwin said:


> Your psychologist is full of ****. Research has shown that the combination of therapy and medications can be more effective than either one on its own.
> 
> If it mostly helps you with blushing (and other physical symptoms), and not so much the mental symptoms (doubt, anxiety etc), there's no reason to stop using them.


The thing is when I take medication it's like I don't have social anxiety. Nobody can tell I have it unless I blush for no reason.

I don't think changing my negative thoughts is gonna be enough to cure me. He wants me to do exposure therapy and I have no problem doing that if I don't blush so I understand why he would want me to stop taking medication.

Do you have a link of that research?


----------



## albert3366 (Mar 22, 2010)

i 100 percent agree with your doctor. you can get rid of SA so much faster with out medication. only use medication for huge *** fears.


----------

